# Select mit PreparedStatement



## Samson_Miller (19. Okt 2007)

Ich würde gerne ein Select-Statement an die DB absetzen, und dass mittels eines PreparedStatement.

Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
String SelectStatement = "SELECT ? FROM table";
    PreparedStatement ppSt= con.prepareStatement(SelectStatement);
    ppSt.setString(1,"User");
    ResultSet rs = ppSt.executeQuery();
```

Leider bekomme ich dann immer eine Exception:


```
com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.SqlException: DB2 SQL error: SQLCODE: -418, SQLSTATE: 42610, SQLERRMC: null
```

Wie kann ich an dieser Stelle mit einem Fragezeichen arbeiten?


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

An dieser Stelle garnicht, denn so ein Statement kann von keiner Datenbank präpariert werden. 

Anders ist es mit:

```
select user from table where userid = ?
```

Das ist ein wiederverwendbares Statement, welches von der DB einmal präpariert für einige Zeit vorgehalten werden kann.


----------



## Samson_Miller (22. Okt 2007)

schade, dass das nicht geht. Aber danke für die Info.


----------

